# 4 Fragen für den Anfang



## Gewässerschreck (11. September 2008)

Moin,

ich bin zwar mit 29 Jahren kein "Jungangler" (obwohl - das ist sicher Ansichtssache) mehr, und mein "Einstieg" liegt auch schon ca. 15 Jahre zurück, aber da waren jetzt 10 Jahre Pause dazwischen, und meine Fragen sind für den erfahrenen Angler sicherlich...nun ja... bescheiden. 
Außerdem bin ich nicht so fit bei den "Fachbegriffen".
Also:

1. Ich habe erstmalig so eine freilaufende Pose verwendet mit so einer Art Stopperschnur (rote "Baumwolle"(?)), die man auf der Hauptschnur fest zieht als Begrenzung für die Pose.

Das hat nicht so wirklich funktioniert. Entweder diese Stopperschnur hat sich irgendwann verabschiedet, oder ist in diesen "Laufringen" der Rute hängen geblieben oder hat ein fürchterliches Wirrwarr auf der Rolle erzeugt.
Was habe ich falsch gemacht, bzw. wie macht man's richtig?


2. Ich hatte (wegen der langen Pause) die Rollen neu bestückt und dadurch kam es immer wieder zu "Perückenbildung", d.h. die Schnur ist einfach von der Rolle gesprungen.
Woran liegt sowas? Rolle zu voll? Schnur zu fest/zu locker aufgerollt?


3. Ich suche eine Rute + Rolle für meine Anforderungen:
Fischen an Teichen/Seen mit Pose oder Spinnfischen in Fließgewässern. Anbeissen soll eigentlich alles von Rotfeder über Barsch und Forelle bis hin zu Zandern und vielleicht sogar Hechten.
Kann mir da mal jemand weiterhelfen?
Ich möchte für Rute und Rolle insgesamt eigentlich nicht mehr als 100-150 EUR ausgeben, will aber auch keinen "Schrott" kaufen...
Ich könnte auch einfach in einen Laden gehen und mich dort beraten lassen, aber wenn der Verkäufer gut in seinem Job ist, bin ich ihm hilflos ausgeliefert und ich gebe am Ende viieeel mehr Geld aus als ich eigentlich wollte.

4. Hätte jemand Lust mal mit mir angeln zu gehen und mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps zu geben? Also nicht so "Händchen halten am Gewässer", sondern es geht mir eher darum, dass ich mal jemanden in meiner Nähe habe, den ich mal was fragen kann.
Für mich käme da so grob der Raum Wuppertal, Witten, Hagen (also z.B. Bever, Wuppertalsperre, Ruhr, Harkort-/Hengsteysee, vielleicht auch Kemnade) in betracht.

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten!


----------



## DonGiovanno (11. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

Hi Gewässerschreck,
zu dem ersten Punkt kann ich dir helfen.
Ich hatte auch einmal das Problem.
Versuche beim Stopper so wenig Faden wie möglich zu hinterlassen und setze zwischen Pose und dem Fadenstopper noch eine Stopperkugel. Wenn du sie nicht schon hast, im Angelgeschäft im die Ecke findest du so etwas.
Ach ja und ziehe sie den Faden so straff wie möglich.

Don


----------



## Locke4865 (11. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

Punkt 2 :m
Sieht so aus als hättest du die schnur falschrum von der Kaufspule ablaufen lassen 
und somit dir sehr starken Drall eingefangen einzige Möglichkeit umspulen auf Ersatzspule
besser ist die Schnur gleich vom Händler aufspulen lassen
ist sie meist auch billiger weil Meterware

Jens


----------



## haubentaucher85 (11. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

hallo gewässerschreck, erst einmal willkommen zurück im anglerdasein, hoffe ich kann dir ein bisschen  weiterhelfen. 

1) den wollfaden wenn er bereits auf der schnur ist anfeuchten und schön fest an beiden enden anziehen. dann die enden ca 2mm vor dem knoten abschneiden.

2) deine vermutungen (zuviel schnur und zu locker) ist naheliegend, kann aber auch einfach ne sch.... schnur sein. lösung: weniger schnur, beim aufspulen für wiederstand sorgen (am besten zu zweit), und qualitätsschnüre verwenden.

3) würd mir glaub ich 2 ruten zulegen. eine etwas stärkere matchrute zum posenangeln und eine spinnrute.  beides mit einer rute geht zwar, meiner meinung aber nicht sonderlich gut. ein guter angelladen sollte eigentlich ein spinnset (rute + rolle) so um die 50-70 euro im sortiment haben. dass sollt fürn anfang reichen. matchruten sind glaub ich etwas teurer, aber um maximal 100 euro solltest da auch eine rute + rolle bekommen.

4) würd ich sehr gerne, is aber leider etwas zu weit für mich.

          lg haubentaucher 85


----------



## Karpfencrack (11. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

spinn rute
cormoran bullfighter   2,7m          24€

match
*Browning Ambition Match           3,9m         39€*

*rolle match            *
*Shakespeare Mach 1                   24€*

*spinnrolle*
http://www.nordfishing77.at/ nimm dir die seido 4000

rolle 1


----------



## Gewässerschreck (11. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

Hallo,

und schon mal danke für die Antworten!

Die Stopperschnur werde ich dann nach dem Einfädeln das nächste Mal anfeuchten, bevor ich sie festziehe.

Ich verstehe zwar Sinn und zweck von diesem System, aber es gefällt mir bis jetzt nicht wirklich. Es gibt nicht zufällig eine Alternative dafür?
Diese Stopperschnur ist auch alles andere als flexibel, oder?
Also 1x montiert, muss ich das Schnurstück bei einem neuen Versuch vorher komplett kappen, oder nicht?
Zumindest wenn ich tiefer kommen will als bisher...
Ansonsten hab ich die Stopperschnur so fest zugezogen wie ich konnte und auch möglichst knapp die Enden abgeschnitten.


Beim Aufrollen der neuen Schnur kann man was falsch machen? Verstehe ich nicht - es gibt doch nur eine Möglichkeit des Ab- und wieder Aufwickelns.
Die gekaufte Qualität ist so ein "Mittelding" (wollte für den Wiedereinstieg nicht gleich die teuerste Variante nehmen), aber ich werde glaub ich einfach den Tipp befolgen, und den Händler mal fragen, ob er mir die Schnüre auch aufspielen kann.
Der weiß vermutlich auch, wieviel Schnur auf die Rolle muss.
Schätze ich habe gut je 100m Schnur auf beiden Rollen - so viel brauche ich bestimmt im Leben nicht...

Die vorgeschlagenen Ruten & Rollen werde ich mir mal anschauen. Die Preise sehen schon mal recht human aus.
Werde wohl mit einer Matchroute anfangen.


----------



## haubentaucher85 (12. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

hi, doch, es gibt eine alternative: gummi bzw silikonstopper, die sind find ich auch besser zu handhaben, nützen sich allerdings schnell ab, dann musst du sie halt erneuern. 

lass dir eine gute schnur beim händler aufrollen, die schnur is das letzte wo du sparen solltest. wenn du es selber machen möchtest dann klapp den rollenbügel auf,  binde die schnur an der spule fest, mach den bügel wieder zu und dann kurble. die schnur muss dabei immer gespannt sein damit sie sauber gewickelt wird. am besten geht dass wenn ein zweiter die schnurrolle auf einen stab (zb einen köchlöffel) steckt und mit wiederstand zum aufspulen freigibt. alles unklar? 
es sollte so viel schnur drauf sein dass sie gerade nicht vorne von der spule rutschen kann.


----------



## haubentaucher85 (12. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

und zum thema stopper schau dir mal dass hier an.


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123759&highlight=gummistopper


lg haubentaucher 85


----------



## Locke4865 (12. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

Die Schnur muß von der Kaufspule "abrollen" (die Spule dreht sich)
Falsch wäre wenn sie so abspult wie von der Stationärrolle beim Wurf (Spule steht)
den Fehler #q hab ich vor 30 Jahren (hab ich angefangen zu angeln)auch immer gemacht 
und mich gewundert das die Schnur runtergesprungen ist von der Rolle und bei anderen nicht 
bis mirs einer erklärt hat 

Jens


----------



## zanderzone (12. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*



Gewässerschreck schrieb:


> Ich verstehe zwar Sinn und zweck von diesem System, aber es gefällt mir bis jetzt nicht wirklich. Es gibt nicht zufällig eine Alternative dafür?
> Diese Stopperschnur ist auch alles andere als flexibel, oder?
> Also 1x montiert, muss ich das Schnurstück bei einem neuen Versuch vorher komplett kappen, oder nicht?
> Zumindest wenn ich tiefer kommen will als bisher...
> Ansonsten hab ich die Stopperschnur so fest zugezogen wie ich konnte und auch möglichst knapp die Enden abgeschnitten.


 
Moinsen!!

Wenn ich auf Zander oder Hecht angel, dann verwende ich immer eine Laufpose! Ist die beste möglichkeit! Du musst den Stopper nicht so fest bolzen, dass Du Ihn nicht mehr bewegen kannst! Natürlich muss er so fest gezogen werden, dass er sich nicht von alleine verschiebt, aber sonst kannst Du ihn ganz normal verschieben.. Und Du kannst ihn auch ruhig mit auf die Rolle spullen vor dem Auswerfen!! Das dürfte auch kein Problem sein!!


----------



## fantazia (12. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

Zum Punkt mit der Schnur.Entweder ist die Schnur ******** oder du ahst sie nicht lange genug ruhen lassen.Wenn ich nee Rolle neu bespule lasse ich die erstmal paar Tage auf der Rolle bevor ich angeln gehe.Spult man nee Schnur frisch auf und geht sofort angeln hat man oft Probs.


----------



## Gewässerschreck (18. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

N'Abend zusammen,

ich war grade shoppen. :q
So toll wurde ich noch nirgendwo beraten und bedient wie heute, aber der Reihe nach.

Ich habe mir als Matchroute eine "Browning Waggler Match 6/12g" geholt. Dazu eine Browning Rolle mit 18er Schnur (die ich nicht selber aufgewickelt habe...), die Rolle nennt sich "Black Magic BM820FD/M". 

Passt das zum Fischen mit Pose?
Die Rute wiegt jedenfalls so gar nix & hat jetzt das niedrigste Wurfgewicht in meiner "Sammlung". Bin gespannt, was damit so geht in Bezug auf die Wurfweite.

Ich habe mir außerdem Gummistopper besorgt, die mir vom Verkäufer demonstriert wurden. Scheint idiotensicher zu sein, sollte sogar ich schaffen.
Als "Dank" hat er mir dann gleich das extra für mich aufgerissene Päckchen geschenkt. Kostet zwar nicht viel, aber ich fand's ziemlich nett (außerdem gab's noch 'ne Pose und 'ne Ködernadel für umsonst).

Ich möchte mit 'ner anderen Rute mal einen Gummifisch ausprobieren, hab aber noch nie mit irgendeinem Gummiköder geangelt. Also hat mit der Verkäufer erklärt, wie man sowas führt, hat mir 2 Farben empfohlen, mir gezeigt, wie man den Gummifisch aufzieht und mir direkt noch die andere Farbe fertig gemacht.
Zu guter letzt gab es noch ausführliche Tipps zu meinem "Zielgewässer" für Samstag.
Einfach nur #6!

Jetzt zähle ich quasi die Stunden... ;-)


----------



## Crotalus (18. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

Dann mal viel Erfolg! Aber sei nicht zu sehr entäuscht, wenn du beim Gummifischen nicht viel erwischt. Das ist wohl die schwerste Art sich mit den Spinnködern einen Fisch zu erarbeiten. Versuch es Anfangs damit lieber auf Hecht, denn den kannst du auch deutlich über Grund und nur beim reinleiern gut erwischen. Irgendwann bekommt man ein Gefühl dafür und kann auch verschiedene Führungsstiele versuchen. 
Und vor allem ist es wichtig Anfangs ein Erfolgserlebnis zu haben, um dem Köder überhaupt zu vertrauen. Ich kenne genug Leute die immer noch felsenfest der Meinung sind, daß man mit Gummifischen nichts fängt. Sie fischen einfach nicht richtig damit, haben keinen Erfolg und dann wird der Köder einfach nicht mehr verwendet. Dabei sind es teilweise die besten Kunstköder überhaupt. #6


----------



## Hörmy (19. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*



Gewässerschreck schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin zwar mit 29 Jahren kein "Jungangler" (obwohl - das ist sicher Ansichtssache) mehr, und mein "Einstieg" liegt auch schon ca. 15 Jahre zurück, aber da waren jetzt 10 Jahre Pause dazwischen, und meine Fragen sind für den erfahrenen Angler sicherlich...nun ja... bescheiden.
> Außerdem bin ich nicht so fit bei den "Fachbegriffen".
> ...


 

.............


----------



## Gewässerschreck (20. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

*Rekordfische, Laufposen und viele Verluste*

Moin,

zunächst die Kurzfassung: Laufposen und ich werden keine Feunde mehr, dafür habe ich mich in Gummifische "verliebt", den größten Barsch meines Lebens gefangen (zumindest fast) und Hänger ohne Ende gehabt.

Jetzt ausführlich:
Seit Donnerstag kränkel ich ein wenig, letzte Nacht hab ich kaum geschlafen und viel geschwitzt (Fieber?).
Trotzdem war ich heute morgen um 7 Uhr an der Wuppertalsperre.
Morgendämmerung und klarer Himmel. Nur über der Talsperre hing eine einzige, weiße Wolke. Es sah einfach gigantisch aus.
Sichweite in Richtung Wasser betrug 5-10m, mehr nicht.

Überall sprangen Fische.
Also schnell meine gute, uralte Teleskoprute mit Pose & Wurm fertig gemacht und in die "weiße Wand" geworfen.
Die Landung konnte ich zwar hören, aber nicht sehen.
War irgendwie ein merkwürdiges Gefühl, dieser Wurf in's Ungewisse, da ich diese Angelstelle überhaupt nicht kannte.

Weil wie gesagt überall Fische sprangen und die Wasseroberflöche spiegelglatt war, habe ich die neue Rute erstmal liegen lassen und meine Spinnrute mit dem neuen Köder (dem Gummifisch) fertig gemacht.

Und hier mein allererster Wurf mit einem Gummifisch (ca. 12cm lang):

Ausgeworfen, einen Moment gewartet, zupf, zupf, zupf, ein paar Mal gekurbelt, zupf, zupf, Biss! Sofort angeschlagen, und nach kurzem Drill den größten Barsch zu Tage gefördert, den ich je gefangen habe (ca. 25-30cm).
Leider lag der Kescher etwas ungünstig.
In dem Moment, wo ich in die Hocke gegangen bin und mit der linken Hand den Kescher gegriffen habe, hab ich dem Barsch für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde  die Schnur freigegeben. Ich hab's sofort gemerkt, aber da war es schon zu spät. Weg war er.

Jetzt war ich richtig heiss.
Also wieder den Gummifisch in den Nebel geschmissen und absinken lassen. Dann hatte ich sofort einen Hänger und weg war der neue Köder.Also hab ich schnell den anderen montiert und wieder ausgeworfen. Hänger, Schnurriss, und schon war mein Gummifisch-Auftriit zu Ende, denn mehr hatte ich nicht dabei. (Was kosten die eigentlich? ich hab so viel gekauft, dass ich gar nicht auf den Preis geachtet hatte)

Über den Tag verteilt hab ich noch diverse Spinner, Haken, Grundbleie und auch zwei Posen in der Talsperre versenkt, hatte aber keinen einzigen Biss mehr.

Und mit Laufposen bin ich auch durch.
Nachdem ich ja beim letzten Mal Probleme mit dieser Stopperschnur hatte, hab ich es dieses Mal mit Gummistoppern versucht, die mir generell auch besser gefallen. Eigentlich ein idiotensicheres System.
Aber leider bleiben auch die Gummistopper in den obersten Ringen der Rute hängen und ich hatte eine Perücke vom allerfeinsten...
D.h. ich kann immer nur so weit einkurbeln, dass der Stopper kurz vor dem kleinsten Rutenring ist, womit Sinn und Zweck von Laufposen jawohl futsch sind.
Da kann ich genau so gut eine feste Posenmontage wählen.

Die Gummifische haben Lust auf mehr gemacht, aber generell war heute nicht mein Tag. Als der Nebel weg war, wurde es schön sonnig mit viel Wind. fischen mit Pose war nicht wirklich möglich, weil ich den Schwimmer durch die Wellen sehr schnell aus den Augen verloren habe, und außerdem musste ich ständig neu auswerfen.
Bin dann auf eine Grundmontage umgestiegen und habe parallel diverse Spinner und Wobbler "ausgeführt".
Leider weiß ich vor allem bei Spinnern gar nicht, wie ich die überhaupt am besten führe.

Ich glaube beim nächsten Mal nehme ich lediglich meine Spinnrute und einen Eimer voll Gummifische mit.


----------



## Crotalus (20. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

Du weißt wie man Gummifische führt aber Spinner nicht? Das kann ja nicht dein Ernst sein, oder? Einkurbeln bis sich halt das Spinnerblatt dreht. Zuvor auf die Tiefe absinken lassen die du befischen willst und eventuell zwischendrin ab und an den Köder ein wenig absinken lassen^^ So schwer ist das wirklich nicht.
Aber Glückwunsch zu dem ersten Erfolg mit dem Gummifisch, jetzt ist das Vertrauen da und das ist ja schon mal sehr wichtig. Die Preise bei den Gummifischen sind sehr stark von der Marke und Modell abhängig. Sowohl was die Marke und Größe der Jigköpfe, wie auch die der Gummiköder selbst betrifft. Durchschnittlich würde ich mal etwa 1-3 Euro ansetzten


----------



## Gewässerschreck (20. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

Doch, doch, das ist mein Ernst.
Mit 'nem Spinner hab ich mal vom Boot aus einen Barsch nach dem anderen gefangen sowie einen Hecht.
Da hatte ich aber das Gefühl, dass ich auch einen blanken Haken hätte in's Wasser schmeissen können. Die Fische standen da halt und waren reichlich vorhanden.

Vom Ufer aus hab ich mit einem Spinner noch nie irgendwas gefangen (außer vielleicht mal 'nen Ast). Deswegen muss noch mehr dahinter stecken, als einfach nur einzukurbeln...

Vielleicht ist es *hier* einfach das fehlende Vertrauen.
Die Führung des Gummifischs finde ich kinderleicht (auch wenn ich mich nach einem einzigen Biss nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen sollte).
Mit dem Köder kann ich mir vorstellen, wie ich einen futtersuchenden Fisch simulieren kann.
Bei einem rotierenden, silbernen Etwas, das "pillegrade" durch's Wasser wirbelt, sehe ich nicht wirklich einen Beissanreiz...

Jedenfalls werde ich das Thema Gummifisch mal intensivieren, wenn die nicht zu kostspielig sind. Die Hängergefahr scheint mir doch recht groß zu sein. Einen Trick um Hänger zu vermeiden gibt es nicht zufällig?


----------



## Crotalus (20. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

Zum Glück sind die Gummifische nicht so teuer, solange man sie sich im Internet bestellt 
Ein Trick zum Hängervermeiden ist einfach das Gewässer und die entsprechenden Stellen genau zu kennen. Das funktioniert leider nur über zwei bzw. wenn erlaubt über drei Wege:
1. Erfahrung. Wenn du lange genug dort gefischt hast kennst du die Fangplätze und auch die hängerträchtigen Stellen. Ist die teuerste aber leider oft die einzige Methode
2. Zu Zeiten von Niedrigwasser die Strukturen ansehen und sich merken. z.B. sonst nicht sichtbare Unterwasserhindernisse
3. Mit einem Echolot (wenn erlaubt). Damit kann man zwar auch nicht alles sehen, aber man kann so schon interessante Stellen und möglicherweise problematische Stellen erkennen.


----------



## bobbl (20. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

Lief doch für den Anfang nicht so schlecht oder?
Hat sich spannen gelesen finde ich.
Viel Erfolg fürs nächste mal


----------



## Geraetefetischist (21. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*



> Aber leider bleiben auch die Gummistopper in den obersten Ringen der Rute hängen und ich hatte eine Perücke vom allerfeinsten...



Anscheinend hast Du sehr enge Rutenringe. Da funktionieren Gummistopper nicht gut. Die Fadenstopper sind da besser. Aber man sollte eine sehr feine version benutzen, die gibts in unterschiedlichen Fadenstärken.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Gewässerschreck (21. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

Moin,

@Crotalus:kannst Du mir einen Shop empfehlen bzw mir mal einen Link schicken?
Allerdings ziehe ich es vor, im Angelladen meines Vertrauens einzukaufen ("support the local dealers" oder so...). Nur bei gravierenden Preisunterschieden würde ich online bestellen.

@bobbl: Sagen wir so: die ersten Würfe waren "gigantisch". Auf lange Sicht wird bei mir denke ich mal in erster Linie das beeindruckende Naturschauspiel (See im Nebel) und der erste "Gummi-Erfolg" hängen bleiben.
Ich hab ja früher hauptsächlich "gefeedert" (sagt man das so?), und ein Grundblei oder mal einen Futterkorb durch Hänger zu verlieren, war nicht so ärgerlich, wie einen kostspieligen Kunstköder zu verlieren. Da muss man sich erst dran gewöhnen. Bei jedem absinken lassen des Gummifischs riskiert man ja zwangsläufig, dass man den Köder nie wieder sieht (zumindest bei so steinigem Grund wie bei der Wuppertalsperre).

@Holger: Die Rutenringe meiner neuen Rute sind in der Tat recht eng. Aber ich habe glaube ich auch keine große Lust mehr auf weitere Experimente mit der Laufpose. Zumindest vorerst.
Meine Zielfische waren ja große Barsche und am liebsten mal 'nen Zander (den ich noch nie fangen durfte). Und da bin ich wahrscheinlich mit Gummifischen besser bedient.
Und es war auch ein tolles Gefühl, den Biss beim Zupfen zu spüren.


----------



## Colophonius (21. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

Hi

Das mit dem ersten Barsch auf Gufi ist toll . Ich habe meinen ersten Barsch am Gufi auch bei der Landung verloren :m , aber es werden bei dir sicher viele folgen.
Wenn du an einer Stelle einen Hänger hast, würde ich nicht sofort wieder dort hinwerfen, außerdem am besten die Hängerstellen merken. 
Bei mir ist das so:
Neues Gewässer mit gufi: massig verluste
gleiches gewässer 2. versuch: weniger verluste
"             "          3. "          : kaum noch Hänger.

Man kennt halt die versunkenen Bäume etc.


----------



## angelpfeife (21. September 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

Spiner zu führen ist das kleinste problem was es beim angeln überhaubt gibt. Einfach rauswerfen und einkurbeln. Mal etwas langsamer und mal etwas schneller. Man kann ihn aber auch einfach gleichmäßig einkurbeln


----------



## Gewässerschreck (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

Moin,

morgen werde ich mich erstmalig am Spinnfisch-Wandern versuchen.
Dafür hab ich mir grade noch eine neue Rolle gekauft, und zwar eine "Daiwa Procaster 2500X", auf die ich mir eine geflochtene ("Powerline" oder so ähnlich) Schnur habe aufwickeln lassen.

Kennt jemand die Rolle?

Als Rute will ich meine 2,10m Spinnrute (Wurfgewicht bis 20gr glaub ich) verwenden. Alternativ hätte ich eine deutlich stärkere, längere Spinnrute, die man glaub ich zum Hechtangeln benutzt (Wrfgewicht glaub ich 20-40gr).
Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass mir diese Rute damals als gute Wahl verkauft wurde, mit der ich Spinnfischen und Grundangeln kann.
Ein ziemlicher Knüppel. Spannender wird's bestimmt mit der feineren Variante, deswegen werde ich wohl die erstgenannte Rute nehmen. (Hersteller etc. weiß ich nicht auswendig)

Außerdem hab ich mir 15 Gummifische in verschiedenen Farben geholt und entsprechend viele von diesen Köpfen.

2 Köpfe kosten 1,95 EUR, ein Gummifisch 50 Cent, das fand ich eigentlich recht human. Ein paar Hänger kann ich mir also erlauben.

Ich hab noch nie mit einer geflochtenen Schnur geangelt, und meine Gummfisch-Erfahrung beschränkt sich ja ebenfalls auf stolze 3 Würfe, von daher bin ich schon ganz gespannt auf morgen.
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter einigermaßen mit.
Ich würd so gerne mal 'nen Zander fangen...


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

Hi, hört sich aller sehr interessant an bei dir 

Geflochtene Schnur hat den Vorteil, dass du bisse sofort warnimmst, geflochtene schnur dehnt sich so gut wie nicht, fürs spinnangeln, was dir ja scheinbar sehr viel spass macht (mir ebenfalls :k) eine sehr gute investition.

Ich würde es auchmal mit spinnern und blinkern versuchen gerade, das macht dir bestimmt auch spass.

Hier mal ein link von nem online-shop, der ein sehr ausführliches sortiment führt. http://www.angelsport.de

forder dir am besten den katalog an (kostenfrei) und du hast ausreichend klo lektüre, das kann dann auch schonmal länger dauern *lol*

achso, ich gönn es dir natürlich, wenn du morgen deinen zander fängst.

petri heil und gruß manuel, und halt uns auf dem laufendem


----------



## da Poser (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 4 Fragen für den Anfang*

Du solltest die Flinte - ähh entschuldige - die Laufpose nicht so schnell ins Korn werfen. Übung macht den Meister.
Deine Matchrute kenne ich zwar nicht im besonderen, aber ich hätte bei der Marke und dem Wurfgewicht darauf getipt das die kleine Ringe hat.
Bei kleinen Ringen sind Schnurstopper besser als Silikonstopper, anders als oben erwähnt solltest du die Stopper aber eben nicht kurz abschneiden.
Das ist ein grundsätzlicher Fehler, lasse etwa 1,5- 2 cm stehen, denn die längeren Enden sind weich und nachgiebig. Kürzt du sie zu knapp dann wirkt das kurze Ende eher drahtig und hakt sich erst recht in den Ringen ein. Außerdem kommt es vor das der Knoten locker wird, dann kann man ihn mit den langen Enden noch mal nachstraffen.
Bei dem Wurfgewicht und den feinen Ringen solltest du auch eine entsprechend feine Hauptschnur einsetzen. Ich würde sagen höchstens ne 16er, die in Kombination mit kleinen Schnurstoppern und das "Stop and Go" Problem sollte weitesgehend gelöst sein.
Was die Schnurdicke angeht dürfte sogar eine 12er mit 10er Vorfach stark genug sein.
Das Aufspulen einer neuen Schnur ist eigentlich ganz einfach, nimm einen Eimer halbvoll mit Wasser gefüllt. Leg die Spule rein und wickle dann mit der Rolle auf, dadurch hast du wesentlich weniger Drall auf der Rolle.
Die Schnur sollte straff aufgespult werden, entweder du hälst sie zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger oder du führst sie durch ein altes Buch.

mfg
da Poser


----------

